# Cuttings on 12/12 LED Root in 8 days



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

So I took some cuts off the same Mom and put 2 in my LED Flower tent on 12/12 and 2 under a single cfl on 24/0.  The Cuts on 12/12 showed roots in 8 days. The ones on 24/0 took close to 14 days.  Will have to repeat this a couple times to see if 12/12 helped and if it was LED influenced as well. 

Some pics.


View attachment IMG_20140929_232324.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140929_232329.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140929_232744.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice job bud. I will try a similar test and see if the results match up under HID.

I like the way you use clear pots for cloning. Really lets you see the root development. I know everyone says not to root in clear pots but it sure doesn't seem to have hurt yours.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

You're going off of what I found I see Hamster!  

Glad you did give it a test. I still prefer the bottom of my veg tent, below the table for residual light, mostly because of the tent staying warm in the winter months. Not sure how the 12/12 is going to work with a cool room with lights off.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

Dr. Green Fang said:


> You're going off of what I found I see Hamster!
> 
> Glad you did give it a test. I still prefer the bottom of my veg tent, below the table for residual light, mostly because of the tent staying warm in the winter months. Not sure how the 12/12 is going to work with a cool room with lights off.



Good point...The cooler temps are sure to slow things down. Looks like I will have to put my Clone Chamber on 12/12 and vent the warm air from my veg tent into it.  This backs up your observation that 12/12 seemed to root faster.  
Good stuff.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes, venting veg into flower... I will have to do this I think this winter.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Good to know, there were a couple of times I would turn the light off by accident in the room where my clones are and wondered if it hurt them any but they rooted quickly. This last bunch I have in a box where the light has been on 24 hrs for 10 days no roots yet.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

Maybe we can get a Group Thread together with a bunch of people trying this out?  Everybody has to do at least one cut of the same mom(donor) under both conditions and we can see how it turns out?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

I started a 12/12 cloning test, from someone on this forums suggestion... but it was to "show sex sooner". I was using the bubble cloner at that time, with very poor results (I tried everything in the virtual BOOK to get it right.. see my bubble cloner thread here...) and this cutting rooted so fast and never gave me an issue. I had gone right into a red solo cup of Sunshine after Clonex, and it worked wonderfully. I didn't see sex anytime soon, but it did go right to alternating nodes and rooted rather fast. 

I wouldn't want to try it with my winter on its way. I believe it'll get a bit to cold, but if I vent to the flower tent next to the veg tent, maybe all would be fine with some clones. Maybe, just maybe.. a heating pad to set the red solo cups on. Would those be safe? I'm tentative.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, everything has to be exactly the same, only 12/12  or 24/0 being difference. 

Mine was with identical Pineapple Express cuttings. I still have all 18 .. well had, I ripped 2 down and I'm SoGing next run, but that's another story.. anyways, the 12/12 took so much quicker and healthier on the transition. 0 yellowing on lower leaves at 12/12, and 100% of them had some form of slight yellowing with 24/0.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

A heating pad would work but it would have to be dialed in real precise.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

Well if we get enough interest I can set us up with a Group Thread and Sticky it in this section.  Let's see if there is interest.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll be taking cuttings probably next week or so. Only issue is I won't really much be able to address the heating issue, beyond venting in my veg tent, but it should work.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

It won't be cold where I am at for a while so I can set a trial up in the next couple days.


----------



## MR1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Next time I clone I will be doing both , might as well document it.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

Okay so that is 4 of us so far.  I will work on getting a Thread set up.


----------



## Locked (Oct 2, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Nice job bud. I will try a similar test and see if the results match up under HID.
> 
> I like the way you use clear pots for cloning. Really lets you see the root development. I know everyone says not to root in clear pots but it sure doesn't seem to have hurt yours.



I have flowered in 20 ounce clear cups before. PITA to water but I still got nice size buds and they didn't seem to care about the clear cups.  Not like the light was shining right on the cup/pot.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 2, 2014)

I will be able to join in later this week or next. I am getting ready. I'll use the bottoms of Deer Park Spring Water bottles. I have a zillion of those. LOL

I may have an opportunity to try 12/12 24/0 and 18/6. These are the same OG Kush plants I have cloned 3 times so I am getting used to what to expect.


----------

